# XM Radio Antenna Question



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

I just got my XM radio installed in my 1 day old Ford Taurus and I have one thing to say about it...

The window mounted antenna is ugly!
I have heard from some sources that this can be mounted _inside_ the car. The Best Buy installer would not mount it inside and said this was not possible.

Was he right?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It depends where you are, if you live in an area served by a repeater then you could put it in your car, however drive out of the range of the repeater and you could have reception problems.

Yes the 1st generation of XM (and Sirius) antennas are ugly. They are working on new better looking antennas for the next generation units.

Welcome Robert to DBStalk.COM :hi:


----------

